# klausurvorbereitung uni HILFE!! kurze fragen,kurze antworten



## revell_450r (24. Mai 2008)

hallo, bin neu hier, hab mich grade erst registriert. schreibe am montag ne uniklausur über java und habe da einige spezielle fragen, die wir am montag wissen müssen ( vom dozenten vorgegeben... ). hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen:

(b) Darf eine abstrakte Klasse Exemplarvariablen besitzen?
(c) Darf eine abstrakte Klasse nicht abstrakte Methoden haben?
(d) Gibt es in Java Mehrfachvererbung?
(e) Was ist ein Interface in Java?
(f) Wie viele Interfaces kann eine Klasse implementieren?
(g) Welche Eigenschaften hat jedes Datenelement eines Interface?
(h) Welche Eigenschaft hat jede Methode eines Interface?
(i) Was ist ein Flag-Interface?
(j) Wie pr¨uft eine Java-Methode f¨ur ein Objekt obj einer Klasse Kl, ob Kl ein Interface
     If implementiert?
(k) K¨onnen Exemplare von abstrakten Klassen oder von Interfaces erzeugt werden?
(l) Welche besondere Rolle spielen Klassen, die von Container abgeleitet sind, ge-
     gen¨uber einfachen Komponenten?
(m) Welches ist das voreingestellte Layout eines Frames?
      Welche Anordnung der Komponenten wird hierdurch bestimmt?


bräuchte nur ganz knappe kurze antworten, ein satz zu jedem reicht meistens völlig aus!
ich hoffe, es macht irgendwem hier keine großen umstände, mir ein wenig unter die arme zu greifen ( wahrscheinlich sind das wirklich voll die einafchen fragen^^ ). vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## maki (24. Mai 2008)

Was studierst du denn?


----------



## revell_450r (24. Mai 2008)

lehramt - mathe/info 2.semester


----------



## Templon (24. Mai 2008)

b) Was sind Exemplarvariabeln?  ???:L 
c) ja
d) Nein, aber durch Interfaces kann man ähnliche Erebnisse erzielen.
e) Eine 100% abstrakte Klasse.
f) Unendlich viele.
g) Wenn Datenelement Member heisst, dann sind die alle public static final (Also konstanten).
h) Sind per default public.
i) Ein Interface das keine Methode besitzt, Serializable ist zum Beispiel eines.

So keine Lust die anderen noch zu beantworten...


----------



## Templon (24. Mai 2008)

revell_450r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lehramt - mathe/info 2.semester



Warum lernst du dass zeug dann nicht? ^^


----------



## revell_450r (24. Mai 2008)

für auf die schnelle - schonmal danke!^^


----------



## Gast (24. Mai 2008)

m, Laut http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JFrame.html und http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/java/awt/Frame.html ist das default layout das BorderLayout. Die Komponenten werden dann so angeordnet: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/doc-files/BorderLayout-1.gif


----------



## Guest (24. Mai 2008)

revell_450r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (b) Darf eine abstrakte Klasse Exemplarvariablen besitzen?
> (c) Darf eine abstrakte Klasse nicht abstrakte Methoden haben?
> (f) Wie viele Interfaces kann eine Klasse implementieren?
> (k) K¨onnen Exemplare von abstrakten Klassen oder von Interfaces erzeugt werden?


Probier's doch einfach mal aus.

(b) Schreibe eine abstrakte Klasse mit Exemplarvariablen und schau, ob der Compiler meckert
(c) Schreibe eine abstrakte Klasse mit einer konkreten Methode und schau, ob der Compiler meckert
(f) Schreibe eine Klasse, die erst 1, dann 2, dann 3, dann 4... Interfaces implementiert.
(k) Einfach mal in die main-Methode "new MyAbstractClass();" schreiben und schauen, was passiert.

Fred


----------



## Ullenboom (25. Mai 2008)

(b) Darf eine abstrakte Klasse Exemplarvariablen besitzen?

Klar.

(c) Darf eine abstrakte Klasse nicht abstrakte Methoden haben?

Na logo.

(d) Gibt es in Java Mehrfachvererbung?

Nicht auf Klassenebene aber bei Schnitttellen.

(e) Was ist ein Interface in Java?

So etwas wie eine Klasse aber nur mit Konstanten (public static final) und abstrakten Methoden.

(f) Wie viele Interfaces kann eine Klasse implementieren?

Beliebig viele.

(g) Welche Eigenschaften hat jedes Datenelement eines Interface?

Ist immer eine Konstante, also public static final.

(h) Welche Eigenschaft hat jede Methode eines Interface?

Ist immer public.

(i) Was ist ein Flag-Interface?

Den Begriff keine ich nicht, vermute aber mal, das eine Markierungsschnittstelle damit gemeint ist. Ist eine Schnittstelle ohne Operationen. Würde man heutzutage in der Regel durch Annotationen ausdrücken.

(j) Wie pr¨uft eine Java-Methode f¨ur ein Objekt obj einer Klasse Kl, ob Kl ein Interface If implementiert?

Mit instanceof.

(k) K¨onnen Exemplare von abstrakten Klassen oder von Interfaces erzeugt werden?

Nö. Da würde ja vielleicht was fehlen.

(l) Welche besondere Rolle spielen Klassen, die von Container abgeleitet sind, gegen¨uber einfachen Komponenten?

Sie können andere Component-Objekte aufnehmen. (Alle Swing-Koponenten (etwa JButton) sind allerdings von Container abgeleitet, so dass man genaugenommen auch einem JButton mehrere Kinder geben könnte -- Designentscheidung 

(m) Welches ist das voreingestellte Layout eines Frames?

java.awt.Frame hat BorderLayout, genauso wie javax.swing.JFrame.

(x) Welche Anordnung der Komponenten wird hierdurch bestimmt? 

Nie Ohne Seife Waschen

Viel Erfolg

 Christian


----------



## revell_450r (25. Mai 2008)

vielen vielen dank für die antworten!!!


----------

